# My N/A Build--Finally Started thread!



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

First I would like to thank these people that helped me through it all to make it to this point.

Jerome Foster- you was there every step of the way from day one bro with advice/motivation/knowledge/manhours lol
Janhoi - another one that has been there from the start that all nighter with the welder was memorable.
Gino @ Evolution Racing Engines - machining/building/guidance/knowledge - http://www.evolutionracingengines.com/
Paul (need_a_vr6) @ KPTuned - for 24/7 tech-support and many more. http://kptuned.com/
Chris Palumbo (XXX007XXX) - for much help with the car, support!
Ed @ Force Fed Engineering - support, fabrication/welding! - http://www.fferacing.com/
Swoops - fabrication/welding
DJ - for his multiple Rx7 runs , suppport from day one as well.
Brian Daponte - his spare 24v for mockup of 02m mounts
Rhussjr & Issam Abed - assisting me with pistons.
Weasel410 - for designing of the pistons
Shawn Dezego - 02m Mounts
Mark @ Falcon Clutches - http://www.falconauto.com/




Here are the highlights: As the full build is on my page here where you will see the start up video at the end enjoy everyone!


--> http://seansal.info/fourthchirpin.php


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

IN!!! -subscribed


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

specs:

Engine-

85mm 13:1 Pistons
Bildon Rev-Lite Rods
Crank crapper
Port Polish (multi valve job on the 5intake/3exhaust)
Supertech springs/retainers
Schrick 272 Cams
Ferrea lifter shims
ARP main studs

Transmission-

02M with a diff
upgraded shift forks

Clutch- 

Modified Stock R32 pressure plate

12lb r32 Flywheel

Bolt-on's- 

Q45 throttle body
HPA CVP short runner
Stock Ported Exhaust manifolds
TT Downpipe
DSS stage 3 02M swap axles


Management - 

Megasquirt -MS3X/3.57 thanks to paul.


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Nice resume


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Why a Q45 TB and not a V8 vw/audi unit? 

For the downpip, TT=audi or TT=Techtonics Tuning? 

Can't wait to get home from work so I can see your webpage.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Sutt said:


> Why a Q45 TB and not a V8 vw/audi unit?
> 
> For the downpip, TT=audi or TT=Techtonics Tuning?
> 
> Can't wait to get home from work so I can see your webpage.




V8 vw/audi tb is drive by wire I believe, and the q45 was what I had at the time and a flange was readily available as well, not to mention it is 84mm.

The downpipe is TT as in Technonics Tuning



Problem I ran into this week.

1. rear main seal appears to be leaking

so while I have the transmission off I will open the transmission back up to do some things I wanted to do in there!


2. with the car down I might possibly make a header


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Its 82.5mm  glad you finally got it started, its been a long time coming!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

long time coming is an understatement u can say that again. but hey part time job and full time school is the story of my life  one day ill graduate from being a professional student :laugh:


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## GEN XER (Jun 5, 2010)

So tell me more about this trans modification. Did you actually weld the shift forks to the input shaft?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

yes.

what often happens is the rivet that holds the fork to the shaft breaks and the fork comes loose and is free with everything spinning it will break easily.

here is a pic I found:


----------



## GEN XER (Jun 5, 2010)

fourthchirpin said:


> yes.
> 
> what often happens is the rivet that holds the fork to the shaft breaks and the fork comes loose and is free with everything spinning it will break easily.
> 
> here is a pic I found:


Wow. So if the rivets break what are some of the symptons from the trans?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

well if it breaks then you can't shift into a gear. because if the rivet comes loose the fork most likely breaks.

its in some ways a common problem with 02M's


----------



## GEN XER (Jun 5, 2010)

fourthchirpin said:


> well if it breaks then you can't shift into a gear. because if the rivet comes loose the fork most likely breaks.
> 
> its in some ways a common problem with 02M's


Not my problem. My problem is a constant grinding at idle and after its in gear and i let off the clutch it continues to grind, but there is no grinding into gear. Its almost like the disk or pressure plate has cracked or something.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

you might have a different problem possibly clutch related.


----------



## GEN XER (Jun 5, 2010)

fourthchirpin said:


> you might have a different problem possibly clutch related.


What kind of HP you putting down?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

I havn't been to the dyno. but my goal is for 300. 

Right now I have the car down fixing a leak and redo something in my transmission, will update the firmware in the megasquirt.

also I will try to get better suspension since the one thats on the shell is blown.


right now school is in full effect so its hard to get time to work on the car so bear with me. But ill answer any questions you have keep them coming! :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

VanHalen said:


> All that for 300?
> 
> You could have boosted a 12V instead, made much more power, and enjoyed actually racing the car over the past 5 years instead of just running your mouth to people that actually post time slips.
> 
> The years roll by and you still haven't made a pass.:laugh:


 


reasons I didn't build a 12v turbo.


1. i dont believe in having a turbo 6cyl powering the 2 front wheels it is a poor way to make a car fast. (I prefer rwd for that combo)
2. My next door neighbor/child hood friend has a 2.9 fully built vr turbo jetta that has dyno'ed 600whp already. I help him plenty of times with the car why should I build a similar car.



Iam sorry I didn't built the car in a shorter time frame but being that I couldn't find a full time job and then returning back to school had a huge effect on the project. but at the end of the day i didn't build it for you or anybody else. I built it to hopefully run it in the 11.5 index for Charity. 

Charity I mean organization(s) that help out in the community locally.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

VanHalen said:


> That was touching. I built a bolt-on VRT while working full time and getting a Bachelors degree at night. Posting time slips all along the way while e-thug trolls like you ran your mouth in my threads. Glad to see you having issues



thanks for the hate. but my previous post boiled down to 1 point:

300whp all motor is faster then 300whp on FI. in the 1/4 mile for a couple of factors.


this whole build has nothing to do with you. Its funny, the younger me would just call you out. But honestly this car has a different purpose. thank you for stopping by though with the hate. it doesn't phase me.

iam not here to argue with you this is a build thread. take care


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

Congrats on your build. Bollocks to the haters. :thumbup:


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

fourthchirpin said:


> reasons I didn't build a 12v turbo.
> i dont believe in having a turbo 6cyl powering the 2 front wheels it is a poor way to make a car fast. (I prefer rwd for that combo)


This^ I agree 100% I'd much rather have a powerful na motor than fi. I don't get why people are coming in here and not being impressed with 300whp. I would muuuch rather have 300 na whp than 300 boosted hp. Great build! Looking forward to some runs :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Ill be there Oct.2, ill bring what I have for you :thumbup: hope you can make it, should be a good event.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

oh where at? I wouldn't mind going to one of those once I work out the bugs.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

This build motivates me to stay N/A I'm watching.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

alright I see its on another site


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

yeah its all in the link!


--> http://seansal.info/fourthchirpin.php


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

need_a_VR6 said:


> glad you finally got it started, its been a long time coming!


X2...good to see progress:beer:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

damn, i remember you in the mk3 forums and i've been wondering about this build. glad to see it's coming together. :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

dont have much of a update but I got KW V1 suspension for the car and I changed the rear main seal since it started leaking. :thumbup:



list of things to do before the 2012:


install suspension
change ignition switch
put back tranny once I receive some parts for it. (est. late - NOV)
update the firmware in the MS3X.
install an iac to get the car to idle smoothly.
a header.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

any progress is good! git-r-dunn bro!!!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

been a long time homebot inspirational to say the least...........:thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Parts came a month early yay!

coils are ready to go in , next week tranny will be ready, Header will be started soon as well










hopefully I can have everything back together by thanksgiving.

The Webpage of the Build *CAN'T* be seen on IE or OPERA browsers. (its an issue with the html code with those browsers)


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Who is making your headers?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

my home boy swoops, pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

alright, it's almost november, put it together shaaaawny


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

trying. im aiming for next week one of these nights. apparently we are getting 3 inchs of snow tomorrow. #fail.


----------



## madonion (May 1, 2007)

Great build ! I have a similar setup of transmission and axle is my corrado, I was wondering if you could tell me how much clearance you have between the cup an the axle on the driver side. Mine as got really limited clearance maybe . I have been running it without issues up to now but I'm thinking of getting harder front crossbar bushing and a harder trans mount to prevent the axle from touching the top part of the cup in harsh conditions. I'm currently running WRD engine mounts inserts.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

im using a bfi mounts all around, they aren't an issue now but once i get everything on the road then I can make a better judgement. but they are stiffer then my vf mounts that I have in my daily mk3.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update: transmission is back, semester finals end wednesday. I will try to get this thing back in the car before Christmas! 


I huge thanks to Ed/Fabian/Tony at Force Fed Engineering they continue to go above and beyond with service.

Everyone have a blessed and joyous Christmas.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks great! Any post-Christmas updates?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

hey guys, I slapped the trans in the day after Christmas, header piping is on its way. . 


Thanks you guys for the support in 2011, Have a Prosperous New Years everyone. Lets get it! for 2012.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

:thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update since its been so cold to do anything:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Power before paint!!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks mint


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

looking good homie , u got my help and support with anything you need :beer:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Power before paint!!














Happy now? Lol 

Thanks Lukaz for the seat, appreciated it homie ill let you know real soon. Next month.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thats on my 10 year plan!


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

i got you 4th , hit me up if you need anything welded or any fab work , my boy will do it for you :beer:


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

i like what you are doing and will be following it


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

BlakVRTBeast said:


> i got you 4th , hit me up if you need anything welded or any fab work , my boy will do it for you :beer:


you guys don't pick up the phone or answer emails anymore?


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> you guys don't pick up the phone or answer emails anymore?


last i hear Navin said he spoke to you , if not ill tell him to give you a call tomorrow when he goes in


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Lukaz next month ill need u to get me in touch with Mark. you already know.


----------



## BlakVRTBeast (Feb 17, 2009)

fourthchirpin said:


> Lukaz next month ill need u to get me in touch with Mark. you already know.


its Lukas ! 4th lol no prob will set something up


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

3/25/2012 Update:

header is almost done!










finally put the bumper on a few weeks ago.


























what do you guys feel about a Waterfest: Race for the Cure: Hunger!

everyone who is able to bring any canned food and drop it off to the car and all canned goods will be donated to a local food pantry for people in the community in need.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

fourthchirpin said:


> 3/25/2012 Update:
> 
> header is almost done!
> 
> ...


looking forward to updates.


----------



## estyles (Jan 29, 2001)

header is looking good! Let me know if you want me to make you some real merge collectors for them


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking bad ass islander
love it!:thumbup:


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Would love to see if that turbo helps on the dyno. Looks cool as hell. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

X37 said:


> Would love to see if that turbo helps on the dyno. Looks cool as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


 
 im sorry but where do you see a turbo? btw I dont believe in turbo fwd cars.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update: header is finished thanks to swoops thank you buddy. 














estyles said:


> header is looking good! Let me know if you want me to make you some real merge collectors for them


 wish I would have known that before but its all good. if i do another one Ill def let you know. Thank you. 

If you come to waterfest bring some cans with ya that should be good!:thumbup:


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

I think Swoops should start mass producing theses, would like a set for my r32 swaped corrado.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

he will be at show n go with the header on display at his booth. look for him. :thumbup:


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

any word on pricing?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

you would have to talk to him about that. I wont discuss all that in this thread.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

tomorrow If it doesn't rain I will add some coolant, and attempt to start it back up 2nd time since Aug. a recap of what went down since then.

1. header/megaphone
2. transmission work 
3. new crank seal that was leaking at startup in aug.
4. added an iac.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

awesome swap :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks now is time to start tuning. the fun part!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

drove the car last night around the block. super loud, gotta get some small loose ends.



head light bulbs, screws for the bumper, some exhaust work to connect to the muffler, and a Driver side mk3 seat (for now)


until then I will try to see if I can register/insure the car. Iam going to Toronto next month so Ive been saving up for that.

should be a fun summer! 


Thanks to you guys for your questions. keep them coming. Iam really trying to organize something like if you guys come to Wterfest bring some sort of non-perishable goods so I can take back to donate to a local food pantry. I really would like any sort of input about it, iam not 100% how to go about it but thats just one thing I would like to do right now.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

Are you trying to get the food pantry to donate or pay for something for you in return of you getting food for them? 

My best advice would be to talk to an in charge person at the pantry. An office manager could get you in touch with someone if they can't make the call on this themselves. Just be up front with them and what you would like to do. Non-profits, assuming this is one, like to get any help they can get. Just be nice and I think they would like your idea. I work with non-profits in my line of work and the worst they can say is no. I doubt they will say that. I would also be prepared for a type of counter offer to yours as well, just in case. They might not be able to give you exactly what you are asking for but would still like to help. 
On the waterfest side of things talk to the race organizor or a contact for the show to get the word out as much as possible. If there is an announcer for the race get them to talk about your donation. I would bring empty boxes for people to put their donations in. The pantry actually might have these to give you. 

Hope this helps. I wanted to say something because I think it is very nice of you to want to do this.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

I dont want ANYTHING IN RETURN. lets just get this clear right away. 
I feel there is a need in my community/state for the need to help out. Alot of people are going through things, health issues, financial issues, marriage problems etc. I think food is easy and helpful to start off.

Once the car is tuned and ready for a pass I would like to talk to someone in charge of events at waterfest. Not sure if its too short of notice since waterfest is next month. But there are other events this year as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

yooooo message me i want to talk about WF with you.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

you got it mike.


----------



## ENDERbot (Apr 26, 2012)

euro.lo said:


> This^ I agree 100% I'd much rather have a powerful na motor than fi. I don't get why people are coming in here and not being impressed with 300whp. I would muuuch rather have 300 na whp than 300 boosted hp. Great build! Looking forward to some runs :thumbup:


I agree a 100% too. im in school working my way through paying for my own house my girl my daughter. not every body has the support from family to pay for these things. all motor is the way to go especially on a budget. its not a 1.8 4cyl.. this is a 2.8 dohc. you can make plenty of power from this motor with out forced induction. plus with out having to worry about all maintance issues. i like the build dont worry about the haters my friend.. there not happy with them selves so they gotta hate on others. cheers bro!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

^^ Last I checked it's a "stock" 3.2L 24v motor.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

fourthchirpin said:


> I dont want ANYTHING IN RETURN. lets just get this clear right away.
> I feel there is a need in my community/state for the need to help out. Alot of people are going through things, health issues, financial issues, marriage problems etc. I think food is easy and helpful to start off.
> 
> Once the car is tuned and ready for a pass I would like to talk to someone in charge of events at waterfest. Not sure if its too short of notice since waterfest is next month. But there are other events this year as well. :thumbup:


 Even better....good luck. Very nice of you as well. :thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

fourthchirpin said:


> I dont want ANYTHING IN RETURN. lets just get this clear right away.
> I feel there is a need in my community/state for the need to help out. Alot of people are going through things, health issues, financial issues, marriage problems etc. I think food is easy and helpful to start off.
> 
> Once the car is tuned and ready for a pass I would like to talk to someone in charge of events at waterfest. Not sure if its too short of notice since waterfest is next month. But there are other events this year as well. :thumbup:


 NA charity class?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

That title sounds oddly appropriate.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

as far as the car goes right now its registered, insured. maybe I should start to get it tuned now. 
I have a full plate of things outside of this, so bare with me. next week is vbs and the week after is baseball camp. 




bonesaw said:


> NA charity class?


 Id love to have a whole class running for charity that would be awesome if you ask me, not sure if others would be down. I have 2 contacts right now one for waterfest and one for other etown events. waterfest is soo close i doubt they will make any changes.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

hey guys just a small update not too big. was driving around doing Logs, car felt really good, with super safe a/f ratios. But I think It might have spun a bearing. it starting tapping a few blocks on the way to the house. As a whole iam not disappointed at all all this is very fun to me it might be alil frustrating but its not since I have so many other things ive been busy with and an awesome daily driver that I dont deserve.

Baseball camp was great this week and the kids were awesome, took a road trip to Canada/Niagra Falls for 4th of July for vacation. The summer has been very good, truely blessed to have been able to do and see what ive been able to.

Im in the process of getting a new garage door so once that is done maybe ill inspect further. Iam not sure what ill do next.

sorry for the personal life stuff but Im just trying to be as transparent as possible with who ever is following. That these things does happen but it could have been worst.

any questions just shoot here or in PM's. Have a good rest of the summer everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Get that **** replaced and run at waterfest. I'll prob have to end up running outlaw cause of lack of NA cars


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

hahah from now to sunday. thats impossible for me. and my one man crew. If I would have known u was going to be there I would have been extra careful this week. I might try something out but I had no plans to go to waterfest with the car. ill be at waterfest though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Better it going at low load then at full tilt at the track! I recovered from an engine fire on wed to run wf sunday.. Plenty of time


----------



## Rye Toast (Dec 22, 2011)

any updates? Hows the car running


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Rye Toast said:


> any updates? Hows the car running


ive been in the middle of diagnosing a noise that I started back in July. In doing so I found that my tensioner bolt is not bleeding. I will update if anything changes


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

I figure I post what was the noise and the issues I had. For anyone who had a similar noise.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH9qmg8T7R4&feature=share&list=UU-1Gl6N-G4GXngGuXWkhEQg


this was the noise.


I first changed checked the

bearings ... good
changed the lifters .... noise came back
tentioner bolt .... noise came back
bought a oil pump

then I went to change it and my wrist pin clip was in the oil pan.
From that point I knew it could be bad.










damaged cylinder wall.

so as of right now this project is dead. Its been real fun over the years guys hope this helps anyone. Iam fully certain if this didn't happen the car was on its way to put down 300+whp. If anybody has questions feel free to pm me. Take care everyone. 

God is still Good. Happy Good Friday everyone.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Sucks, but sometimes a setback leads to unexpected progress. Hopefully you get what's coming next all worked out.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

can you explain a little bit of how this happend? what are you feelings on what was the weak link that let go?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

35i 2000 said:


> can you explain a little bit of how this happend? what are you feelings on what was the weak link that let go?



Nothing was a weak link. The only way the wrist pin clip can come out is if it wasnt installed properly meaning it wasnt seated in the groove. The wrist pin clips are very hard to come out once they are in. And even when the clip was out the wrist pin too is very tight in the piston.



John 3:16


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn.. That sucks man


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Heres some of the progress over the summer. Havn't done much at all, Now its time to start wiring.  Enjoy everyone. Take care.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Looking good!


----------



## dawsino (Oct 4, 2012)

It's alive?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

not alive just cranking. I still have to build a downpipe for it.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

Good to see you're back at it, good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## dawsino (Oct 4, 2012)

fourthchirpin said:


> not alive just cranking. I still have to build a downpipe for it.


Did you bore or re-sleeve the cylinder? (If that's such a thing for this situation...)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thats a totally different engine, an even bigger one.


----------



## dawsino (Oct 4, 2012)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Thats a totally different engine, an even bigger one.


Oh I see. :thumbup:


----------



## freedomtanker (Aug 9, 2006)

oh my more motivation to do this. from the looks of it you swapped the whole FSI over, how much of a PITA is the wiring to adapt to a MK3? if you seen my thread im torn between a full 3.6 FSI swap or a 3.2 swap with performance goodies. looking good though, cant wait to hear it start up.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update:

the engine started a last month, just waiting on working out a few bugs. I need to build a downpipe and pull some codes off the car and take it from there! Thing sounds pretty mean but I still miss my old setup. well see.  If I dont do anything from now to Christmas, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ChainNoise (Oct 31, 2008)

Woot!!!!Woot!!!!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Finally an update after a year lol basically 

I got a header built in 2014. had some bugs with my knock sensors, then in november my clutch broke now I just put everything back together.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Sounds good-- congrats on the numbers! Go knock down some et's at the track.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> Sounds good-- congrats on the numbers! Go knock down some et's at the track.




Thanks! have a few small issues hoping to just go as in at the end of the month or next month.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good to see you didn't give up on this! 

Bet it is a blast to drive.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

What was done to get 308whp out of the 3.6? I'm impressed!


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

GT-ER said:


> What was done to get 308whp out of the 3.6? I'm impressed!


3rd post...


fourthchirpin said:


> specs:
> 
> Engine-
> 
> ...


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

taurus said:


> 3rd post...


that was my old R32 motor setup. that was never dynoed.


this current setup that made 308 whp is a 3.6 swap out of a Q7 audi.


United Motorsports swap chip
Header 
3" exhaust straight 
ATI Dampr Pulley

same 02M tranny as before.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Very impressive. This must be the most power 3.6 VR6 I've ever seen, and with few mods to boot.


----------



## Tonysvdub (May 23, 2004)

You have a dyno sheet


----------



## taurus (Dec 14, 2002)

fourthchirpin said:


> this current setup that made 308 whp is a 3.6 swap out of a Q7 audi.


Now hauling less than half the weight it's used to. :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Tonysvdub said:


> You have a dyno sheet












where *dip was caused by hydraulic clutch problems NOT BY SPINNING TIRES.. my other runs didn't have that anomaly. But to anyone asking for a sheet here it is.


still have a few things to do before I try to shakedown pass.

battery has finally died, raise the car for slicks, route my intake for more air. Those are the only things I plan to do before maybe show n go.


----------



## Hollagraphik (Nov 9, 2005)

Do you mind me asking what the torque was?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Peak torque from the set of pulls was 285wtq


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Update!

did a few small repairs, slapped on my rear suspension. Made it to Waterfest 2015 with 2 issues. My dbw pedal keeps dying at random and my clutch was sinking to the floor at full throttle. Its been doing this since my ORIGINAL R32 swap. So i said let me give it a go. Found out that clutch slipped the whole way. But it was fun non the less. Ill try to fix those things before Show n Go  Take care


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Shame you raced such a loud car. 
Good to see it out.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can hear the big motor for a few seconds at least. 

You will get it sorted soon.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Between waterfest and now ive been playing with clutches and flywheels. and added this accumulator as well. Waiting for a dry day to see if my clutch issue is solved. then off to the dyno..... stay tuned! 





















Diff engine, same mission.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Tell us about this accumulator


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

root beer said:


> Tell us about this accumulator




Ive asked everybody to tell me what it does no luck. I noticed this part comes on all factory 02M cars so I figured it contributed to my clutch pedal issues at WOT. After some research and talked with my brother who works on airplanes. 

A hydraulic accumulator is a pressure storage reservoir in which a non-compressible hydraulic fluid is held under pressure by an external source. The external source can be a spring, a raised weight, or a compressed gas.


so basically it helps keep "positive" pressure in the line due to changes in the line. Hope these things solve my issue hope to find out this weekend or when ever the weather drys up.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

clutch is still dropping to the floor it did it on every run. its very very strange. smh. Its an 02M issue. For some reason air is getting into my clutch hydraulic system.













The bad news is that on the last dyno my clutch line poped off the stock bleeder block. Something sounds hurt. And my clutch pedal still sinks to the floor on FULL THROTTLE smh.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm not sure this could create an issue only at WOT, but the stock plastic bleeder block has an incredibly small orifice in it, meant to dampen pedal feel for "normal" people. ECS sells one that is all aluminum and has a larger orifice for more flow; I put it on my 20th and noticed a more linear engagement and slightly heavier pedal. Here's a link.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

That thing sounds good man. Keep at it.

I really really want one of these motors if i were to hurt my 12v.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

GasInMyVeins said:


> I'm not sure this could create an issue only at WOT, but the stock plastic bleeder block has an incredibly small orifice in it, meant to dampen pedal feel for "normal" people. ECS sells one that is all aluminum and has a larger orifice for more flow; I put it on my 20th and noticed a more linear engagement and slightly heavier pedal. Here's a link.


I actually ordered that today. Hopefully it helps solve my issue.





root beer said:


> That thing sounds good man. Keep at it.
> 
> I really really want one of these motors if i were to hurt my 12v.


Im getting tired and alil fed up. motor has been handling fine. but this clutch issue is killing me. grrrr.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

fourthchirpin said:


> I actually ordered that today. Hopefully it helps solve my issue.


:thumbup:


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Another inspirational thread. I need to do this to my mk2. It already has a 12v but like youve said im not interested in turboing it. Im pretty convinced it would end up costing somewhere near the same to make 12v go over 200whp as it would to swap in a 3.6. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

A 190-200whp 12v can be done for way less than this swap. Now a 220+ whp one, probably close in cost.


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> A 190-200whp 12v can be done for way less than this swap. Now a 220+ whp one, probably close in cost.


Even if you were to find a full donor car for cheap. Sorry I'm just trying to get a gauge for what this ends up costing.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just a block and a head is around $3k for a low mileage one. Lots have damage to the intake manifold and hpfp assemblies if in a front ender. You will also need all the wiring, mk5 r32 downpipes, pedal, immo and abs deletes in the ecu... probably more I am forgetting.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Good thread. :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Finally got some more parts to put in. Between last update and now.

While on the dyno I had issues of my clutch line popping off and clutch pedal falling to the floor on Full throttle that has been ever since I had this car. So i dropped tranny after i was getting noise coming from the clutch after the clutch line came off. I discovered that a few transmission bolts that hold the tranny to the block were missing and the pp was rubbing the transmission casing. So I had to get a new pp, fix the flywheel dowl pins, I opened the tranny to put back the original ring and pinions. And bought a brand new clutch master cylinder.

newc clutch master cylinder
CM 02M Slave cylinder
CM FX500 clutch kit
16 lb Flywheel
New rear skinnies. 










So hopefully finally ill have no more issues with my clutch after all this. Stay tuned Im really trying to make it to waterfest in a few weeks! Enjoy everyone.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

:wave:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

update:

clutch master slave cylinder was .200inch too big, they sent me an updated version that was smaller. I will be putting that in this month. Hoping I can finally solve my clutch issues finally.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Updates?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey guys sorry that I havn't been updating this. During the spring clutch masters slave wasn't working with me so I went to OEM slave. 

Back in May, my axle popped out of its cv. In July I sent it to drive shaft shop. I was able to measure some things for them and they told me 1 side was too short. So they made the shaft longer for me 1/2" longer. Right now the car is back together. It feels good its supper loud. Brake scatter shield is rubbing and I need a bolt for my rear motor mount that I lost. Ill have both of those things completed by sunday. Maybe Ill make a video. the car is supper dirty inside well see. So far from driving it I havn't gotten that clutch pedal drop at all yet so Im happy about that. only issue is I have a leaky oil pan which I have a replacement already.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been watching this thread intently, you'll get it sorted soon enough :thumbup:

In the meantime, here's a vid from those crazy frenchmen who've been running their all-motor 3.6 rado.
No idea what their setup is though 

https://www.facebook.com/BenCustomFabric/videos/866612213498013/


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

prometheus_ said:


> I've been watching this thread intently, you'll get it sorted soon enough :thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime, here's a vid from those crazy frenchmen who've been running their all-motor 3.6 rado.
> No idea what their setup is though
> ...



Def. sikk! No updates from me really. Seems that my clutch issue is 100% fixed. My DBW pedal keeps going dead at random usually during stop and go driving. I have a few ideas that I will try during the winter.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

new manifold, Cooling system and loosing some weight


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

fourthchirpin said:


> new manifold, Cooling system and loosing some weight


Ooooo very nice.. Who made that intake for you? Cams on your list? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Swoops built “babymailbox” and cams better be on his list!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Swoops built “babymailbox” and cams better be on his list!


Paul did swoops do your manifold too or did Jim? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Jim made mine


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Swoops built “babymailbox” and cams better be on his list!




not yet!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

car is back home. my accelerator pedal keeps going out, only at idle randomly. Car drives fine, feels strong. I really want to dyno asap. I probably wont do anything until May or June like hit the track.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

fourthchirpin said:


> car is back home. my accelerator pedal keeps going out, only at idle randomly. Car drives fine, feels strong. I really want to dyno asap. I probably wont do anything until May or June like hit the track.


New setup looks great! Crazy that you are having that pedal issues at least the clutch issue is fixed

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

2015 setup











2018 Swoops Built Short runner











dyno on the new setup.


pedal went out once on the dyno at the end. but it was fine while driving that day. I forgot to delete my 12 codes I had prior to the dyno not sure if that mattered or not. I will be running through the car looking for any issues as I dont have anything planned for right now. I would like standalone next to run it on corn or maybe loose some more weight by waterfest


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

nice numbers and sounds great
thing must be a blast on the street!
wanted to try and stop by swoops while it was there to check it out, didnt have the chance though


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

StateSideS3 said:


> nice numbers and sounds great
> thing must be a blast on the street!
> wanted to try and stop by swoops while it was there to check it out, didnt have the chance though


shoulda came by. nothing crazy about the car tho.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting lines when comparing a stock intake manifold to what’s on there now. 

What diameter pipes are you running on the header? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

HaydenVR6 said:


> Interesting lines when comparing a stock intake manifold to what’s on there now.
> 
> What diameter pipes are you running on the header?
> 
> ...


1-7/8inch runners, to a 2inch to a 2.5" out.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Good stuff, just reading this thread for the first time :thumbup:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Update:


finally got to get a decent run with the car. car felt really good. managed a 12.8 @ 107.71. Thought MPH would be higher but all is well, slave cylinder died on before my 2nd run. Got a few things to look over in the mean time. 

But thanks to Paul (needavr6) for the help.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Awesome man! Congrats on a solid run! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Finally caught the video. enjoy the granny shifting!


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

eracerproductions with the footage :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

updated some of the dead pictures earlier in the thread, no new updates other than I havn't touched it since WF. Things I have to do this winter is change my slave cylinder, It crapped out mid way into my first run. But was able to get me back to the pits. Other than that I have a few upgrades coming.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good stuff dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Update: Wow its been a year. Last year in July I finished my fuel conversion to Fuel Injection not Direct in anticipation on receiving my standalone. I just got some fuel pump wiring last week. Now just waiting on my standalone! Happy Spring yall.














































​


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

Which stand alone? Megasquirt pro?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Getting close


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

turboit said:


> Which stand alone? Megasquirt pro?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


yup MS3Pro EVO. 



G60ING said:


> Getting close


story of my life.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Amazingly working from home I am getting nearly nothing done. Soon!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Amazingly working from home I am getting nearly nothing done. Soon!


Haha I hear that from a lot of people. I'm still on the front lines at work 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Amazingly working from home I am getting nearly nothing done. Soon!


stay at my crib for 2 weeks. problem solved  lol


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

Update: 

After waiting since Aug 2018. I pulled the plug on the standalone. Sadly I couldn't wait any longer and the whole experience just made me have a sour taste with going further in the motor. As of now im just trying to return it back on a stock ECU and finding stock wiring to get it up and running. Hopefully to just enjoy the car soon. So as of now I going back to stock ECU and I put a twin disc in the car. Take care everyone.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

3-15-2015 - REVOTECH ECU (no fuel pump module)
p2400-EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit/Open
p2138-Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch D/E Voltage
p0480-Fan 1 Control Circuit
p025a-Fuel Pump Module Control Circuit/Open
p2185-Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High
p2540-Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit Range/Performance

12-10-2015- UM PERFORMANCE (no fuel pump module)
p025a-Fuel Pump Module Control Circuit/Open
p0480-Fan 1 Control Circuit
p2540-Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit Range/Performance
p2185-Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High
p2400-EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit/Open
p0501-Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance
p0063-HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low (Bank 2 Sensor 3)
p0042-HO2S Heater Control Circuit (Bank 1 Sensor 3)


3-18-2018- UM PERFORMANCE (no fuel pump module)
p2539-Low Pressure Fuel System Sensor Circuit
p2185-Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High
p025A-Fuel Pump Module Control Circuit/Open
p0480-Fan 1 Control Circuit
p2400-EVAP Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit/Open


Just posting this for informational purposes of the codes ive had the whole time. Still returning back to stock wiring, ecu and other wiring that I needed.


----------

